# What's your Favorite Non-Standard Part



## pickleman357 (May 30, 2009)

So, everyone knows that a a big belly/bum/boobs gets a lot of attention. But what about the other amazing parts? What's your favorite? :wubu:


----------



## stan_der_man (May 30, 2009)

This sort of falls into the category of double chin perhaps but I voted "Other"... I think pudgy necks are sexy.


----------



## Santaclear (May 30, 2009)

Are you ordering parts?


----------



## stan_der_man (May 30, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Are you ordering parts?



I always get nervous about ordering fat wings, I'm a total light weight when it comes to things spicy... same chumby fingers. That's why I stick with plump necks...


----------



## Captain Save (May 30, 2009)

It's possible at times to get original recipe; that might be your best bet in this case. I'm going for broke; extra spicy all the way!

I like a few of the options equally, so I'll mention them all:
Soft luscious fingers, arms, and cankles.


----------



## Bountiful1966 (May 30, 2009)

Definately love the back boobs. I love to massage them and knead my fingers all over a BHM's back 
YUMMMMMMMMMMMY!!!!


----------



## Fangs (May 30, 2009)

What's chumby?


----------



## Wild Zero (May 31, 2009)

MOPAR blowers


----------



## Littleghost (May 31, 2009)

I can't ever stick to one, but I couldn't let cankles go ignored. Although now knee cleavage looks awfully lonesome.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 31, 2009)

Fangs said:


> What's chumby?



It's what you catch a fishby with.


----------



## WomanlyHips (May 31, 2009)

Nice to see some cankle love


----------



## BarbBBW (May 31, 2009)

I am going to say knee cleavage since i have some,... even though my legs are pretty tight ughhhhhhhh


----------



## Mathias (May 31, 2009)

The 1st thing I always notice about a girl is her eyes. :wubu:


----------



## viracocha (May 31, 2009)

Mathias said:


> The 1st thing I always notice about a girl is her eyes. :wubu:



I agree, attraction starts with the eyes. I LOVE a smoldering, piercing stare, which makes BHM even more irresistible. :wubu:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 1, 2009)

the upper arms of course

i am forever destined to love what those who have hate.


----------



## kioewen (Jun 1, 2009)

I know this is the sort of comment that can be dismissed with a "don't be such a stick in the mud" rejoinder, and I don't mean to rain on the parade of what is actually a worthwhile poll, but I can't understand why someone would choose such negative terms for these physical features. I mean, those are the sort of descriptions that people who _hate _those attributes would use.

Even if there aren't overly positive terms for some of these features, can't we at least use neutral descriptive phrases?

(And no, I don't believe in the whole "reclaiming terminology" theory. Some slurs will always be slurs.)


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2009)

I think that cankles are adorable.


----------



## Chef (Jun 1, 2009)

Back boobs are just so... fondlable...


----------



## HB1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Apple cheeks, thick thighs, and that dip in a man's back where he has less fat over his spine and it rounds out on either side. Mmh yeah! :eat2:


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 2, 2009)

You know... looking at these results, I'm wondering if we do a poll and ask bbw/bhm what fatty part they're most embrassed about, I wonder if we'll have similar results.

Because I remember a thread talking about arm fat. And most of the women there were very self conscious about it.

I should start that poll... might be interesting how these things over lap


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, I don't think I could choose just one fave but I will say the sum of the parts is never greater than the hole.  :blush: :doh:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 2, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Well, I don't think I could choose just one fave but I will say the sum of the parts is never greater than the hole.  :blush: :doh:



LMFAO!! I gotta say the DIMS postings are killing me today! wooohoooo
thats Just classic!! As soon as I can Give it to you again!!!!,....HOLE REP en-route!:bow:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 2, 2009)

On me - I love my back boobies! I think they are so cute and I like to show them off! Oh and I dig my double chin too. Actually I like all my chunky bits.

On other women - I think fat knees are sexy as are thick ankles/cankles. Sometimes I kinda wish my knees were a lil fatter.


----------



## nykspree8 (Jun 3, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> This sort of falls into the category of double chin perhaps but I voted "Other"... I think pudgy necks are sexy.



Lol "other", yeah I agree with you here about pudgy necks/double chins  I also like nice ample arms...both upper and lower arms... I sometimes see bbws with ample upper arms but thinner lower arms and I much rather have my cake and eat it too ;P Again, more of my preferences having to do with the "well proportioned" thread I guess lol.


----------



## kittencat (Jun 3, 2009)

Haha awesome responses..i love all my fatty bits !! but hmmmm parts on a male that i likes......i loves the big shoulders<3 And I like hairy males....i think its me craving testosterone or sumsing.


----------



## jeff7005 (Jun 3, 2009)

WomanlyHips said:


> Nice to see some cankle love



I love cankles:wubu:


----------



## wistful (Jun 3, 2009)

While there's something a tiny bit dehumanizing about this question I'm going to answer it because I believe the op's intentions were good.  Anyhow, it gives me a chance to discuss one of the things that I often find most eye catching about a plump/fat female body and that is when a woman has rolls at the waist that sort of extend into the back.I can't be the only person who finds waist rolls attractive,because I've noticed them prominently featured in different classic works of art over the years...I'm going to attach an example by Renoir.In all my time spent here at dims,I can't recall anyone ever mentioning them before but there is something about this trait that to my eye makes a woman look so ripe and lovely. 

View attachment rsz_renoir-the-bathers.jpg


----------



## Victim (Jun 3, 2009)

"Machine gun chumblies! How did I miss those?!?" - Austin Powers


----------



## rollhandler (Jun 5, 2009)

I only chose "Other" because I didn't see an "All of the above". Not only that but, there seems to me to be some glaring ommissions although in the interest of good taste and sensitivity I can truly understand why they were ommited in this poll. Be that as it may, I would have chosen "all of the above" had it been offered. There is no single part that I enjoy specifically over another.

It never ceases to amaze me how many individual parts of a BBW are erotic when considered individually. Is it any wonder therefore how amazingly erotic and sensual BBWS are when all those parts are considered as a whole?
Rollhandler


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 5, 2009)

I will say that I love the whole BBW. However, besides the usual parts, I will say I love chuuby arms and thighs. But hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jun 8, 2009)

The second chin!

No male face without it seems appealing or nice to me. For me a handsome face has to be round and framed by a double-chin.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 12, 2009)

Fangs said:


> What's chumby?


http://www.chumby.com/


----------



## steve-aka (Jun 13, 2009)

I love fat all over a woman, distributed to every area. But if we have to break it down to one part aside from the three Bs, then I'd have to say flabby arms. Even though I love me some wobbly double chins, luscious elbow and knee dimples and tantalizing cankles, the sheer sexiness of flab hanging down from a woman's upper arm, quivering with her every movement, is enough to make me weak in the knees.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 22, 2009)

Skinny_FFA said:


> The second chin!
> 
> No male face without it seems appealing or nice to me. For me a handsome face has to be round and framed by a double-chin.



I put upper arms but this is pretty much how I feel. There are attractive girls who go without but for most girls the chinz complete the picture.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 23, 2009)

i voted for those chumby fingers. i've always found them really adorable. there are few better things than a hand full of chumby fingers wrapped around my co - colander. because nothing beats a woman who can cook spaghetti.


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Shame you can't vote for more than one option... I can't decide!!!!!!!


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

My non-standard parts that I love are the second chins, and third if they have them. :smitten:


And I also love the flabby arms, as they are so sexy, and I love when a BBW grabs me with those huge, sexy arms.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 6, 2010)

I believe the eyes and the smile is my favorite part ang the most important non-fat feature for a BBW to have.
Both I feel complete the whole complexion for a BBW and complements her figure in certain ways depending on the body type and size.


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 6, 2010)

Gotta go with upper arms. :smitten:


----------



## fa_foo (Jul 30, 2010)

I said Other. While many of the items on the list were quite appealing, nothing is hotter than fat forearms with wrist-creases. (The arm equivalent of cankles).


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 30, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> the upper arms of course
> 
> i am forever destined to love what those who have hate.




Not all fat girls hate their angel wings.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 31, 2010)

The upper arms. They're like really comfy pillows. lol

I also have a liking of smiles.


----------



## blubberismanly (Jul 31, 2010)

Chubby hands...pudgy fingers...outgrowing jewelry...mmmmmmmm...


----------



## Thyme (Jul 31, 2010)

I kind of have a thing for the neck+shoulders area.


----------

